# starting my restoration on my sears suburban



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to know the original shade of orange for my sears suburban. Does any body know??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What year is your suburban? If it's the one in your avatar, I'd say it's a late '60's, early 70's
The 1967 thru to the 1969 Suburbans were Citrus Orange ( Original Sears Number SA-26985) Buy a small spray can if you can, and check out the colour before you spend a lot of money on the final colour.


----------

